# ellhnika???

## sk8harddiefast

tikara stn pyrhna gia ellhnika.alla ellhnika dn exw.kl.dn perimena n einai toso eykolo  :Smile:  episeis exw dwm opote kde,gnome,xfce k vohthhmata aytwn gia allagh glwssas m alt+shift episeis dn paizoun.t kanw???kamia idea???

----------

